# Initiation à la programmation



## Gregoiredetours (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour, n'y connaissant rien à la programmation mais adorant mon
Mac et mon iPhone j'aimerai apprendre à programmer et ce sans connaissances spécifiques en informatique ! J'ai trouvé "Become an Xcoder" sur le net pour apprendre cocoa est ce bien selon vous ? Avez vous des pistes ? Merci par avance !


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2010)

tu te lances dans un long apprentissage meme si tu es tres doué cela depend de ton age mais prepart toi a etre insatisfait les 5 prochaines années

(apprendre Cocoa sans le C puis l'Obj-C est une grosse perte de temps, et tu finiras par faire des trucs sans comprendre pourquoi ca ne marche pas)

je te conseille de commencer avec ce livre

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-C-Mac-Dave-Mark/dp/1430218096

puis ceci apres un vraie travail avec le premier (3/4 mois)

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Objective-ndash-Mac/dp/1430218150/ref=pd_sim_b_1

puis apres les bases sommaires

tu seras pret a lire et comprendre des ouvrages de developpeur plus approfondis et surtout manipuler xcode et comprendre compiler / linker / memory / thread

ce sont des heures et des heures et parfois des nuits entieres et enchainement sur une journée reguliere, si tu n'es pas resistant au manque de sommeil tu as peu de chance d'y arrriver.

l'age est important a part quelques cas exceptionels (c'est l'amour de ta vie que tu viens de decouvrir et qu cela t'obsesse meme sur la plage en sirotant des margaritas ou si tu te leves 3 heure du matin pour allumer ton ordie parce quelque chose t'obssede) apprendre a programmer apres 22 ans ne mene nulle part, meme si certains pretendent avoir un diplome concernant le dit sujet.

de deux si ton entourage n'est pas pret a accepter ta nouvelle vie, ca peut creer de nombreux problemes.


----------



## Céroce (19 Août 2010)

Sans aller aussi loin que Tatouille, apprendre à programmer correctement demande des années d'apprentissage (cinq ans est réaliste).

Je pense que tu peux trouver plus de satisfaction immédiate (c'est important pour la motivation) en commençant par un langage de programmation abordable comme Python. 

L'apprentissage du langage C est un passage obligé ne serait-ce que pour savoir un minimum comment fonctionne l'ordinateur et produire des programmes performants. De plus, des domaines entiers de la programmation (programmation système, programmation de drivers) font appel quasi-exclusivement à ce langage.

Un dernier conseil: aies des idées de programmes et essaie de les réaliser. En programmation, il faut être persévérant. Si tu n'as pas de résultat précis à atteindre, tu laisseras tomber dès qu'apparaîtra une grosse difficulté.

Tu disposes d'Internet, un outil formidable qui n'existait pas quand Tatouille ou moi avons commencé ! Bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## Lio70 (20 Août 2010)

Juste en passant, un site clair pour apprendre les bases du C :

http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-14189-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html

Pour Objective-C et Cocoa, il y a la doc d'Apple, et aussi pour commencer a programmer avec Xcode, une des bibles, le livre d'Aaron Hillegass, 3eme edition :

http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-Cocoa-sous-Mac-OS/dp/2744022942/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282262527&sr=8-1


----------

